# Siren



## bobden72 (Jul 6, 2022)

I am looking to make a Steam Siren for my traction engine. Can anyone point me in the direction of some drawing for one please. Tried goggle but nothing comes up. Thanks Bob


----------



## ShopShoe (Jul 7, 2022)

There are cheap sirens for sale on the internet, either motor driven or originally designed for putting on a bicycle. Prices seem to be below 25 dollars  US. Perhaps you could order one and modify it or measure it up.

Or did you want a whistle?

--ShopShoe


----------

